# LR3 Online Gallery Allowing Client Feedback??



## mountainpz (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone knows of an online gallery I could use to get feedback (comments/ratings/picks, etc.) from clients on a series of images. Tried FSS Select but it does not seem to work on LR3 )all I get is an endless "loading gallery"). Thank you very much.


----------



## DawMatt (Mar 17, 2011)

mountainpz said:


> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone knows of an online gallery I could use to get feedback (comments/ratings/picks, etc.) from clients on a series of images.


 
Try one of the Highslide series or Client Response galleries. I used the latter a couple of years ago and it did the trick. Matt is always working on these so I'm sure there have been significant improvements since I used it, but it was perfectly servicable even back then. Emailed the results to your inbox. I wrote a perl script (hosted on my blog) that converted it into an importable smart collection but that step might not even be required now.

Matt


----------



## Studio2401 (Apr 30, 2011)

It is indeed a beautiful piece of work, 
It's easy to copy/paste the string with chosen filenames into the LR find filed. Takes 10 seconds ...


----------



## Carmen (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi sorry to dig up an old thread but I thought this would be an appropriate place. 

I've been looking at this plugin which I think is similar/the same as mentioned above :
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=extensionDetail&extid=2465022

I want it for use as a proofing tool. I send up proofs and clients click and rate them and I get an email with their list of images. Ideally it would need to keep count of how many they've chosen as they go along which I think it does. Is this the best plug in of this type and will it work with LR4?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2012)

That's the one I was thinking of.  You can see more detail about it here: http://shop.theturninggate.net/collections/all/products/ttg-client-response-gallery-ce

Other than that, something like SmugMug might work for you.


----------



## Carmen (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Victoria.


----------



## Carmen (Mar 14, 2012)

Just ordered it.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 15, 2012)

I own that Gallery, *it does indeed keep count of picks as you go along*.
I like it a lot, the documentation could be better, but once you figure it out, it's great.
And if you DO get stuck on something, you can post in Matt's forum and he will help,
he responded to my questions rather quickly.

If I had to name a con to the Gallery, it would be the limitation of 250 photos per Gallery,
however, I read in the Forums a bit, and changed my mind on that, 250 does seem to make sense.


----------



## Chris_M (Mar 15, 2012)

I own that Gallery Plugin, it's great, and Matt's support is also great.
The documentation could be better, but other than that, it's...  well great! 

I would recommend using no more than 3 or 4 photos tops while setting up the Gallery (I only use 1 photo myself),
and then when you have it looking the way you want it, and only then, add the rest of your photos.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 15, 2012)

Rather than trying to build and maintain this your self you might want to consider Photo publishing service. Victoria has already mentioned Smugmug. I would also suggest PhotoDeck. This is a service built by and for photographers. It has client support built in as well as many other features including an interface to PhotographersDirect a stock agency site. There is also a Lightroom export plugin available.

-louie


----------



## Carmen (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm only just starting out so I thought I'd try the cheap option first to see how I go. You have to pay subscription to Smugmug etc don't you? If I get really busy then it will be worth it I'm sure. 

Previously I'd been using a Photobox Pro gallery (UK print company) but to be honest it's a bit clunky and there's no interface with LR - plus it's not really meant for proofing it's more for clients to directly buy prints from. I want this so they can just send me their picks and I can fully edit them.


----------

